# Deadlift 3x160kg 1x180kg 1x190kg thoughts!



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

So last few months been working on technique of my Deadlifts and am smashing all bps been starting at 60x3 WU

100kgx3-140kgx3-150kgx3-160kgx3-170kgx3

last night I done the same but felt bit burnt out and skipped the 170kgx3 and hit out 180kgx1 and 190kgx1 and went 200kgx1 but couldn't get the 200kg up( never locked out next week il smash it tho)


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

160kgx3


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done mate.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

180kg x 1


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

190kg x 1 




Not making excuses but was bit burnt out from working and bit bunged up @ 84kgs BW still increasing lost a few kgs due to a sickness bug week before!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Well done mate.


Cheers feeling pritty strong just now and I feel Deadlifts and squats are my strongest exercise just now although I smashes 110kgx5 on bench then a 125kg PB on bench today.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome deads mate


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Awesome deads mate


Cheers m8


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Drive hips through a bit earlier, apart from that pretty decent pal, good stuff.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Cheers il do that on Mondays session


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice work m8, wish i could drop the bar at my gym lol


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

sweet sound effects mate


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Impressive deadlift Sir.

Here's a clip of a girl chucking that weight over her head


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sway12 said:


> sweet sound effects mate


Hahaha I'm worse when I used to kickbox sound like a pitbull lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> 180kg x 1


Erm, you dropped it?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Impressive deadlift Sir.
> 
> Here's a clip of a girl chucking that weight over her head


Cheers il sleep well tonight:tongue:


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Erm, you dropped it?


You don't say!! It's a deadlift m8.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> You don't say!! It's a deadlift m8.


Yeah, you lift it up and you put it back down, maybe ive been doing it wrong.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Yeah, you lift it up and you put it back down, maybe ive been doing it wrong.


Hahaha there's a lot if styles out there m8. I also lift and put it back down and rep it. I use this style to work up to a higher lift. It's a style I seen used by Elliot Hulse and a few other lifters. It works well.

I also have days when I lift and lower it back down (repping) if that's what you mean.

You'll be telling me next there's only 1 style of benching!!! Lol or 1 style of squatting or 1 style of rows :tongue:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ripping it up said:


> Cheers il sleep well tonight:tongue:


You're welcome.

She's got a very impressive snatch too


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> Hahaha there's a lot if styles out there m8. I also lift and put it back down and rep it. I use this style to work up to a higher lift. It's a style I seen used by Elliot Hulse and a few other lifters. It works well.
> 
> I also have days when I lift and lower it back down (repping) if that's what you mean.
> 
> You'll be telling me next there's only 1 style of benching!!! Lol or 1 style of squatting or 1 style of rows :tongue:


Nah mate, you crack on


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Nah mate, you crack on


I will thanks.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Im going to use it for hammer curls tomorrow


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Nah mate, you crack on


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Im going to use it for hammer curls tomorrow







Elliot Hulse I take it you've never heard of him. He's actually a great knowledgable guy who knows his stuff. And I apologise my "style" isn't up to your standard but there's always some1 that doesn't approve maybe your that guy or maybe your having a bad day!!

If you want a bozzie just ask


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> Elliot Hulse I take it you've never heard of him. He's actually a great knowledgable guy who knows his stuff. And I apologise my "style" isn't up to your standard but there's always some1 that doesn't approve maybe your that guy or maybe your having a bad day!!
> 
> If you want a bozzie just ask


Your right, never heard of him, like i said, maybe ive been doing it wrong and your suppod to drop the weight, thanks for showing it to me.

I wont be trying it with bench press though, if thats ok with you?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice barking at the start there fella, reckon it helped :thumb:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you know why he drops the weight?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Handbags at dawn guys? PMSL


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Nah, ive learnt a new technique, as they say everyvdays a school day, turns out he drops the bar to prevent muscle growth because his muscles grow too quickly

Must be horrid to suffer so.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Your right, never heard of him, like i said, maybe ive been doing it wrong and your suppod to drop the weight, thanks for showing it to me.
> 
> I wont be trying it with bench press though, if thats ok with you?


Your welcome... And no I wouldn't advise it on bench press may cause slight injury.

And tbh I don't think I mentioned anywhere to try it bench pressing or squatting I mentioned there's different styles which there is and also different techniques. Or am I wrong in thinking this???

I'm

Not here to argue I was just showing which I think is good progress and it is it's a way of working up the weight building strength toward helping me rep more weight which I do rep lift and lower back down. Lol

Now if you have any tips on my form or how to improve then please fire away that's what I uploaded the videos for. Not for 1 person to say you dropped it and be all bitchy.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Nah, ive learnt a new technique, as they say everyvdays a school day, turns out he drops the bar to prevent muscle growth because his muscles grow too quickly
> 
> Must be horrid to suffer so.


Yes to stop his ares growing big I believe. But it's also used to build strength. Which I'm trying to do.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Now Now Ladies PMSL


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> Your welcome... And no I wouldn't advise it on bench press may cause slight injury.
> 
> And tbh I don't think I mentioned anywhere to try it bench pressing or squatting I mentioned there's different styles which there is and also different techniques. Or am I wrong in thinking this???
> 
> ...


You seem to be doing fine without my input.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't think "dropping" the weight is a lifting style at all. It's simply ending the lift at lockout.

As you are not an elite lifter you would probably have more benefit slowly lowering the weight so you get a full rep both a positive and a negative portion of the lift.

In a powerlifting meet I'm pretty sure it is a fail if you drop the weight in some Feds.

It's no different to someone chucking their dumbbells away when they finish a set instead of lowering them, it's lazy IMO.

But on your form itself you seem to raise your backside first then engage your hips then just use your back. I used to have the same issue.

But I have found really dropping my backside down at the start of the lift to simulate an ATG squat and then driving as such greatly helped my deads.

I could never get over 210kg on deads sorted my form and now I'm doing working sets on 230kg+


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

RowRow said:


> I don't think "dropping" the weight is a lifting style at all. It's simply ending the lift at lockout.
> 
> As you are not an elite lifter you would probably have more benefit slowly lowering the weight so you get a full rep both a positive and a negative portion of the lift.
> 
> ...


Il take this into account it's advice and tips. I do do the reps on Deadlifts usually a 5x5 @160kg .. I'd seen Elliot Hulse do this and a few other dudes and used it to work up to a 1MR and doing this style has helped me get up the weight quick.

I appreciate your input this is all I was really looking for a bit off positive critique not a slanging match lol cheers.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Fair play good job mate! I can't deadlift very well without straps, it's pathetic lol. Process of strengthening it up though!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

It would be better to lower it to the ground with a modicum of resistance under gravity with your arms still on the bar.

Elliot Hulse talks some real **** sometimes - I remember him saying he drops it because he doesn't want to cause hypertrophy from the eccentric portion - complete BS


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

SK50 said:


> It would be better to lower it to the ground with a modicum of resistance under gravity with your arms still on the bar.
> 
> Elliot Hulse talks some real **** sometimes - I remember him saying he drops it because he doesn't want to cause hypertrophy from the eccentric portion - complete BS


Yeah m8 the reason I was using this method was to go up the weight and feels it helps in doing so.

But I do also do days where I deadlift repping lifting lowering, just used this method do rattle out a few higher lifts and was burnt out and had set a goal last week to reach the 190kg lol.

Each to there own il be sure to take all the advice and use it over next few weeks tho cheers.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Now Now Ladies PMSL


Arnt you abit old to be using PMSL and the sorts in these lil comments?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> Yeah m8 the reason I was using this method was to go up the weight and feels it helps in doing so.
> 
> s.


Of course it does - youre only doing half the exercise! I asked in my first post had you dropped it, shame you went off on one.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

don't drop it! it doesn't count in competition and its just lazy. you would benefit lowering it back down as it will help strengthen your back as you pull really rounded and may cause injury if you press on. you need to maintain a straight spine you can drop shoulders do decrease ROM though but I prefer to keep tight and lats contracted I find it makes the lift so much faster and can bring hips through a lot better.

either way good going!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Of course it does - youre only doing half the exercise! I asked in my first post had you dropped it, shame you went off on one.


Your back :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> Your back :lol:


Yes mate, been to the gym then out for lunch with the family, I darnt mention to you that you lift with your back as opposed to your legs ( should be more legs than back)

On a plus note I hit a PB for bench today, well, what I mean is I lifted it off the lower catcher pegs then put it straight back again that counts - doesnt it?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

A-BOMB said:


> don't drop it! it doesn't count in competition and its just lazy. you would benefit lowering it back down as it will help strengthen your back as you pull really rounded and may cause injury if you press on. you need to maintain a straight spine you can drop shoulders do decrease ROM though but I prefer to keep tight and lats contracted I find it makes the lift so much faster and can bring hips through a lot better.
> 
> either way good going!


Cheers m8. Il take what your saying in to account only been Deadlifting for 3 months so all the hints and tips are good. And I understand about activating lats etc as I do try to do so and keeping a straight back is important.

I used to deadlift last year but with terrible form arching of back etc and plateaued and with work I stopped. But now a little extra time on hands I want to nail this movement with 100% form.

I have taken notes literally lol (I have a wee book lol) and cheers again.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Yes mate, been to the gym then out for lunch with the family, I darnt mention to you that you lift with your back as opposed to your legs ( should be more legs than back)
> 
> On a plus note I hit a PB for bench today, well, what I mean is I lifted it off the lower catcher pegs then put it straight back again that counts - doesnt it?


That's really nice I had a rest day watch films with the wee 1 and loads of food cookies and ice cream.

But well done on the PB.

Now instead of us bitching which I didnt intent to do have you any critique that can help me? And let's move past this as I'm here to learn more not argue m8. Cheers :beer:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripping it up said:


> That's really nice I had a rest day watch films with the wee 1 and loads of food cookies and ice cream.
> 
> But well done on the PB.
> 
> Now instead of us bitching which I didnt intent to do have you any critique that can help me? And let's move past this as I'm here to learn more not argue m8. Cheers :beer:


Yes mate, dont drop the bar, drive with your legs and dont roll your shoulders


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Yes mate, dont drop the bar, drive with your legs and dont roll your shoulders


Ok cheers m8. Thank you for your input :thumbup1:


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Strong lifts mate how is your strength going at the moment?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sega said:


> Strong lifts mate how is your strength going at the moment?


Strength still climbing I had a week of being il (sickness bug) killed the appetite and lifts stayed the same but last week felt really strong. Although towards end of week Iv got a cold but just feel burnt out hopefully be clear this week and back to it.. Only got few weeks left on then recovery time.

How you getting on m8??


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

I have just moved house mate and been ill so not been in the gym much these passed 2 weeks.

Now have my home gym set back up though so going to start doing strong lifts 5x5 routine with the odd isolations chucked in.

Planning on getting back boxing for cardio an see if i get the bug to fight again.

I have ended my gym membership to save up some money £46 a month is crap when they don't have a rack lol All i need is my rack for now so my home gym will be getting abused for awhile. If i start slacking i will join the gym again.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sega said:


> I have just moved house mate and been ill so not been in the gym much these passed 2 weeks.
> 
> Now have my home gym set back up though so going to start doing strong lifts 5x5 routine with the odd isolations chucked in.
> 
> ...


Not so good m8 being ill sets you back. Are you still in pct?? What was your finishing weight?? Not long now till wee one arrives is it?

Think my missus gona go early lol. Yeah it's a lot money if they don't have the right equipment. I'm quiet lucky really gym has everything for £20 a month I'm starting a new gym 2moro for a extra £25 just to gain some experience for prepping g for a show next year.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Not so good m8 being ill sets you back. Are you still in pct?? What was your finishing weight?? Not long now till wee one arrives is it?
> 
> Think my missus gona go early lol. Yeah it's a lot money if they don't have the right equipment. I'm quiet lucky really gym has everything for £20 a month I'm starting a new gym 2moro for a extra £25 just to gain some experience for prepping g for a show next year.


Im about to start pct now mate an i ended up hitting 80kg lost a few kg these passed couple of weeks.

10th August we think our little one is going to be early to mate we had to go for another scan as he measured a little big but everything is all fine and well. Hes going to be up all night an sleep all day the way he's kicking about at the minute lol.

That's cheap mate i no the new gym in my area is cheaper and better but its suppose to be extremely busy when i train first thing on a morning which is no good to me. I only stayed at the gym im at now because i have good mates there not worth the money at all.

Best thing about been at home for now is im done in 45mins and if i wanner mix up my routine i have dumbells which go up to 42s so not to bad for me.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sega said:


> Im about to start pct now mate an i ended up hitting 80kg lost a few kg these passed couple of weeks.
> 
> 10th August we think our little one is going to be early to mate we had to go for another scan as he measured a little big but everything is all fine and well. Hes going to be up all night an sleep all day the way he's kicking about at the minute lol.
> 
> ...


That's best thing about home gym I have gym in garage but been hitting gym with a training partner who's a bit if a animal and good to train with.

We've got a wee wriggler as well lol can't wait till he/she arrives lol. 

80kgs not to bad m8 considering you've been il. I was up at 88kg and dropped 4kgs over a week and a bit. It's devastating but I'm putting weight back on fast now bit extra BF but it's all good. Gona try aim for 15-16stone then shred  I should finish on 14-1/2 end this one tho.  hope oft goes well m8 and keep at it keep in touch


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> That's best thing about home gym I have gym in garage but been hitting gym with a training partner who's a bit if a animal and good to train with.
> 
> We've got a wee wriggler as well lol can't wait till he/she arrives lol.
> 
> 80kgs not to bad m8 considering you've been il. I was up at 88kg and dropped 4kgs over a week and a bit. It's devastating but I'm putting weight back on fast now bit extra BF but it's all good. Gona try aim for 15-16stone then shred  I should finish on 14-1/2 end this one tho.  hope oft goes well m8 and keep at it keep in touch


Will do mate not got my internet set up at home yet but will pm you soon about a few things mate.

Good luck with every thing and keep at it mate.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sega said:


> Will do mate not got my internet set up at home yet but will pm you soon about a few things mate.
> 
> Good luck with every thing and keep at it mate.


Cheers bud will do same to you. Any time m8


----------

